# mehrere dateien gleichzeitig downloaden



## nox (13. August 2002)

Hy leutz

hab ne knacknuss 

möchte gleichzeitig mehrere bilder zum downloaden, aber sie sollen in einem downloadfenster, downgeloadet werden 

```
header("Content-Type: application/octet-stream");
header("Content-Disposition: attachment; filename=\"$name\"");
readfile($datei);
```
damit kann ich aber nur eine datei downloaden.

kann ich auf dem server(online) zip files erstellen??


frage in letzter sekunde 
wie kann ich ein bild lesen(text->quellcode)


----------



## matt (14. August 2002)

natürlich kannst du 2 sachen gleichzeitig runterladen, in einem fenster sogar! du liest einfach in deinem php-script die andere datei aus. der user muss sie nur noch wieder auseinanderflicken. hast du überhaupt schonmal was runtergeladen? wenn ja, dann weißt du ja, dass danach EINE datei gespeichert wird und das somit blödsinn ist!

sorry, wenn ich das jetzt sage, aber es würde hier nicht so viel müll produziert werden, wenn die leute etwas nachdenken würden (ich möchte dich damit nicht angreifen, sondern einfach alle mal aufrufen, sich bei manchen fragen zu überlegen, ob das denn einen sinn macht). seid mir bitte nicht böse.

schlußvolgerung: es funktioniert zwar, aber sicher nicht so, wie du es dir vorgestellt hast. zu dem anderen kann ich leider nichts sagen...

matt


----------



## Scope (14. August 2002)

Du rufst einfach mit dem Download-Link mehrere Male diese Datei von unten in einem neuen Fenster auf (JavaScript).


----------



## nox (14. August 2002)

@matt 
hmmm falsch verstanden, natürlich will ich nicht, dass der User die datei auseinander basteln muss, dass er 2 bilder hat!!!
das währe nicht nur müll, das ist müll!!!

@scope
jo an soetwas hab ich gedacht, aber nicht mit js 
=> hab ich dann nicht mehrere download fenster offen

Ps.: JS nb!


----------



## Scope (15. August 2002)

Jep - ist die einzige Möglichkeit.
Ansonsten musst du´s auf dem Server zippen. Und da hab ich keine Ahnung von und kann dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## matt (15. August 2002)

sorry nox, war gestern irgendwie schlecht drauf...



> _Original geschrieben von nox _
> *=> hab ich dann nicht mehrere download fenster offen*


aber genau das ist ja dein problem. die einzigste möglichkeit wäre ansonsten zippen. aber ich weiß nicht, ob du das möchtest.

matt


----------



## nox (15. August 2002)

@scope
wie gesagt ich kenn mich sehr guuut mit JS aus :-( kenne alle funktionen, befehle etz. lool.
nee im ernst verstehe von JS nicht gerade fiel!
kannst du mir daa weiterhelfen??

an dieser stelle nochmal:

-> Suche sowas wie in http://www.php.net einfach für JS

@matt

kein prob. jeder hat mal nen guten tag  


> _Original geschrieben von nox _
> *kann ich auf dem server(online) zip files erstellen??*


jo zippen währe ok, aber nur wenn mann das online machen kann


----------



## loki2002 (15. August 2002)

schau mal hier link 

damit kannst du auf'm server on the fly zippen.. allerdings bedenke, dass es enorm an der cpu saugt!...


----------



## nox (17. August 2002)

thx @loki2002
hast recht das ist der wahre cpu fresser, vorallem bei grösseren menen an daten..... *henkauf*

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, einen java script zu schreiben der mehrere downloads in einem fenster startet?


----------

